# Horse size to riders weight



## iridehorses

The typical ratio is 20% of the horse's weight including tack. By horse weight, it means the horse's ideal weight, not for a horse that is overweight.

There are certain breeds that are built/bred to carry more then the 20%, such as Quarter Horses or Arabs. Drafts are not one of those since that breed was bred to pull, not carry.


----------



## kitten_Val

Coloureds4Mimi said:


> but obviously a heavier horse can carry a heavier person


As iride mentioned it's not true necessarily. :wink: 

I just want to add that it also depends on how good rider you are. It's easier for the horse to carry heavier rider that has a good balance in place than bouncing all over the place beginner.


----------



## bsms

It's a pretty rare horse that can't handle 12 stone (roughly 170 lbs, IIRC). Even with 30 lbs of saddle, that would only be 200 lbs. I've got a 13 hand mustang who can handle that weight. If you want the horse to do jumping or speed runs, then obviously more weight = less performance. For trail riding and general purpose stuff, tho, horses can handle 200 lbs easily.

A thread from a while back:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-hea...effecting-horses-soundness-96747/#post1164700


----------



## Coloureds4Mimi

Thanks everyone for the really informative responses! I was half expecting getting told off for asking a silly question! I'm really pleased with your answers too, here I was thinking I needed 16hh+.

I had never thought of it that way about drafts before so thanks for teaching me something


----------



## iridehorses

I'm 198 lbs (~14 stone), my saddle weighs 45 lb (3+ stone) and my horse is a 15h, big boned, Paint that weighs 1200 lb. (nearly 86 stone). She has no problem carrying me for 3 to 5 hour trail rides.


----------



## kitten_Val

Coloureds4Mimi said:


> Thanks everyone for the really informative responses! I was half expecting getting told off for asking a silly question! I'm really pleased with your answers too, here I was thinking I needed 16hh+.


 It's NOT a silly question at all. IMHO it's one of those really good questions you better clear out before putting money into horse. 

Yes, you can look into breeds like quarterhorse: they don't have to be tall, but some are wide and sturdy and can carry a bigger rider. BTW, I'm 5'9" and my qh is 14'3 and neither of us have issues. 

P.S. Just checked what 12 stones equal in pounds, and to me it's not heavy. I'd say it's a norm for your height, not over-weight or plus size, so I don't see too many limitations on type of horse you may ride.


----------



## Joe4d

That 20% old wives tale comes from a single study by a man that hated people, and loved horses. Who designed arguably one of the most uncomfortable saddles ever made specifically to help the horse. Based on what a horse could carry all day, every day, for months at a time and only get fed at night and not get beat down. Your pretty normal size, no reason you cant ride any horse.


----------



## Golden Horse

You'll find that the UK is more conservative over weights than the US is, but at 12 stone you really shouldn't worry, have fun and ride:wink:


----------



## its lbs not miles

Joe4d said:


> That 20% old wives tale comes from a single study by a man that hated people, and loved horses. Who designed arguably one of the most uncomfortable saddles ever made specifically to help the horse. Based on what a horse could carry all day, every day, for months at a time and only get fed at night and not get beat down. Your pretty normal size, no reason you cant ride any horse.


Actually it was tested several years ago by Ohio State University and shown that the 20% is pretty much a true ratio. Don't remember what all the % tested were, but I believe it covered 15-20-25-30. Might have don't more, but I'm not sure. I want to say 2007, but I wouldn't swear to it. It's been awhile since I read the outcome. The Equine Veterinary magazine I use to get carried an artical on the test.
Of course depending on how much riding you're really doing there is more to it than just the weight. Like the size and density of the cannon bone.


----------



## bsms

^^ You may be thinking about this article:_ This study was designed to test the weight-carrying ability of light-breed horses performing 45 minutes of light to moderate exercise, simulating a riding lesson for a student at an intermediate skill level. In this study, weight loads of 25 and 30% of the horse's body weight were shown to influence work rate, heart rate, and lactate concentrations. No differences were found in heart rate, plasma lactate concentration, respiration rate, rectal temperature, and work rate for horses carrying weights of 15 and 20% of body weight. Serum creatine kinase activity, commonly used as a measure of muscle damage in exercising horses, was not changed when the horses carried 15 and 20% of their body weight. Post-exercise creatine kinase activity was greater in horses carrying 30% of body weight, and levels remained elevated 24 and 48 hours after exercise._​Horses

However, what is not discussed is how much various levels rose or the impact. For example, I spent a couple of hours yesterday breaking up caliche with a pick and setting some 50 lb blocks and a railroad tie into the ground. I give you my word: my lactic acid levels rose significantly, mostly in my shoulders and lower back. Tomorrow, tho, I'll be at it again.

If 20% means there was no buildup of by products, then that is the level at which a horse isn't doing any significant work. With saddle, I'm at 205-210 lbs, and my 900 lb Arabian mare has no trouble carrying me for a 3 hour trail ride. Might she be a little sore that evening? Maybe - but we don't do 3 hour trail rides daily. And if we did, I'd bet she'd get in better condition - just as my jogging (after a 3 year lay-off) is slowly getting ME in better condition.

BTW - my 800 lb Appy used to carry a 200 lb rider plus a 40 lb saddle for 10 hour days in the mountains of Utah. He's not nearly in that shape right now, but he also didn't show any signs of soreness back when he WAS a ranch horse. At least, not until he was loaned to another ranch and spurred bloody...:evil:


----------



## Tall Rider

This is a good topic actually and being two metres tall weighing around 14 stone I myself was curious what should be the size of horse to ride at minimum height or max?


----------



## Coloureds4Mimi

Tall Rider said:


> This is a good topic actually and being two metres tall weighing around 14 stone I myself was curious what should be the size of horse to ride at minimum height or max?


Yay! I think it's important to put the horse's well being first, they're so willing and (most!) try their best to do as we ask 

Done a bit of basic maths Tall Rider, and with your weight being 20% of the horse's weight, you're looking at a horse of 980lb to carry you no probs from what other people have been saying.... no idea what size horse that really equates to though!!


----------

